# WTB 4 door 70s Chevy Impala body



## iowajazzwriter (Mar 16, 2013)

WTB a 1975 or 1976 resin (Modelhaus, I think) Chevy Impala 4 door body. Will consider any reasonable price. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards @iowajazzwriter.

Didnt even know they made resin cast kit parts!

I found this '61 here, maybe they have '75/76 there as well.

1961 Chevy Impala Hardtop - The Modelhaus


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Modelhaus made resin parts for decades, but when Ron passed away, they closed their doors forever.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

Modelhaus never made a 1975 or 1976 4 door Impala body, but they did make 1974 Impala 4 door, and also 1973 Chevy 4 door wagons.


----------



## iowajazzwriter (Mar 16, 2013)

mr-replica said:


> Modelhaus never made a 1975 or 1976 4 door Impala body, but they did make 1974 Impala 4 door, and also 1973 Chevy 4 door wagons.





Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards @iowajazzwriter.
> 
> Didnt even know they made resin cast kit parts!
> 
> ...


I want to graft the four door body to a 1972 Chevy Impala body I already have. (Goal is a 4 door 1972 Chevy Impala.)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Understand!


----------



## iowajazzwriter (Mar 16, 2013)

mr-replica said:


> Modelhaus never made a 1975 or 1976 4 door Impala body, but they did make 1974 Impala 4 door, and also 1973 Chevy 4 door wagons.


I remember seeing a 1974 or 1975 "demolition" Chevy 4 door Impala body on the Modelhaus website. (Should have bought it then, I know...)


----------

